# Highland calf



## Moobli (26 August 2018)

Fingers well and truly crossed that it will be three times lucky for our lovely Ruby, as we try A.I. again.


----------



## twiggy2 (26 August 2018)

She looks to be in great condition, lots of Highland cattle near me, beautiful beasts.


----------



## Clodagh (26 August 2018)

Gorgeous photo. Bizarrely, living in Essex, we have a herd of Highlands just down the road and one has just calved. OMG it is like a toy!


----------



## Moobli (26 August 2018)

Thanks both.  We have a Highland fold up at the Shooting Lodge but Ruby was hand-reared by us and lives with my Herdwick sheep and ponies in the fields by my cottage.  She was raised with two pet lambs, one of whom died early on but the other lived and they were inseparable for three years.  Sadly Nibbles (as my son called her) was found dead one morning with Ruby standing over her body, grieving for her.  It was actually heartbreaking to watch.  Since then we have tried to get Ruby in calf as I am sure she would be happier with a friend of her own species, especially a daughter.  So, fingers well and truly crossed.


----------



## Gift Horse (26 August 2018)

Good luck Rubes


----------



## silv (26 August 2018)

That is a super photo!  Would look great as a calendar.


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (26 August 2018)

beautiful girl! fingers crossed


----------



## JennBags (27 August 2018)

She's gorgeous, I love Highland cattle. Hope she's taken and you get a calf, how long is cattle gestation?


----------



## Chinchilla (27 August 2018)

Oh wow she is stunning! Fingers crossed for a little one!


----------



## texas (27 August 2018)

Stunning photo. Love highlands, I hope she is in calf so we get baby pics!


----------



## millikins (27 August 2018)

Probably stupid question alert, why do you have to use AI? Can she not be taken to the bull?


----------



## Moobli (27 August 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			Fingers well and truly crossed that it will be three times lucky for our lovely Ruby, as we try A.I. again.

[
		
Click to expand...

D'oh!  That should be THIRD time lucky


----------



## Moobli (27 August 2018)

JennBags said:



			She's gorgeous, I love Highland cattle. Hope she's taken and you get a calf, how long is cattle gestation?
		
Click to expand...

Gestation length ranges from 279 to 287 days.


----------



## Moobli (27 August 2018)

Thanks everyone.  I will be sure to let you know if it works and post copious calf piccies!

Regarding using AI, it is to do with TB testing and the red tape surrounding cattle movements.  We are a low risk closed herd so introducing new animals or movement of ours just causes a headache and lots of paperwork.


----------

